# Vintage Tackle Collector



## Jefferson846 (Feb 4, 2012)

Looking for vintage tackle. Most anything. Please message me if you have anything for sale or just to share! Thanks!


----------



## Fishrmac (Feb 28, 2015)

PM sent


----------



## [email protected] (Mar 13, 2012)

Pm sent. Shrubby


----------



## Sparks (Jun 27, 2006)

What do you like?


----------



## Jefferson846 (Feb 4, 2012)

Rapala, Creek Chub Bait Co, jitterbugs, pre rapala STORM lures.


----------



## mmbeer (Jan 29, 2015)

How does one find values for vintage tackle? I've picked up a few dusty tackle boxes at garage sales over the years and don't need them cluttering my garage.


----------



## Jefferson846 (Feb 4, 2012)

mmbeer said:


> How does one find values for vintage tackle? I've picked up a few dusty tackle boxes at garage sales over the years and don't need them cluttering my garage.


Pm sent.


----------



## FreeTime (Jan 8, 2001)

Jefferson846 said:


> Looking for vintage tackle. Most anything. Please message me if you have anything for sale or just to share! Thanks!


Would something like this be of interest? Please reply via email, phone or text if interested.
http://www.michigan-sportsman.com/forum/showthread.php?t=534110

Thanks,
Dave
517-282-8989
[email protected]


----------



## mtrop (Dec 30, 2010)

Got these at a rummage are they of any value they look close to mint condition and in Close to mint boxes


----------



## stickbow shooter (Dec 19, 2010)

Here are a few, the top one is The Bignall and Schaaf Diamond Wiggler Minnow made in Grand Rapids, 1912-1914. The others include a Heddon 210, the others are unknown.


----------



## mtrop (Dec 30, 2010)

Here's another I found








This one is all wood


----------



## bounty hunter (Aug 7, 2002)

still looking?


----------



## BUGBOAT (Oct 25, 2005)

Any one seen anything like this? Looks like stickers for putting on your lures. Girlfriend found it at a garage sale. Wondering how much it might be worth.


----------

